# How to create site logo that appears in browser?



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

How do you create this logo that displays next to the url link in the address bar of modern browsers? the logo will also display on a tabbed web page within said browser. The sites with logos have an image similar to a desktop icon.

I am using adobe golive for ease of use, but this is very similar to dreamweaver. Could someone include specific dimensions for this logo, color options, etc. Dont know where to start. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sharps said:


> How do you create this logo that displays next to the url link in the address bar of modern browsers? the logo will also display on a tabbed web page within said browser. The sites with logos have an image similar to a desktop icon.
> 
> I am using adobe golive for ease of use, but this is very similar to dreamweaver. Could someone include specific dimensions for this logo, color options, etc. Dont know where to start. Thanks in advance.


I think what you're talking about is a "favicon"

I like to use this free tool for creating them: FavIcon from Pics -- how to create a favicon.ico for your website

You just upload your logo and they'll give you the file you need to upload to your website with instructions on how to make it work.


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

Awesome got it to work and it looks great! the above website works well, but if you want a more advanced technique it is really quite simple to do on your own.

Simply create an image 16x16px and save as favicon.ico this filename is necessary as most browsers search only for this name. Upload this file to your root directory on your remote server. Now add code to all pages simply, <link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="/favicon.ico">

great way to make your page look very professional! enjoy!


----------



## percival (Oct 24, 2007)

UNREAL! i have always wanted to do that but never looked into it! cheers


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

keep in mind, an icon creater would be best because despite the program you design in you will only have 256 total pixels displayed. So if in illustrator your favicon looks great, it may be reduced down a bit.


----------



## percival (Oct 24, 2007)

what program would you reccommend?... i would just be using illustrator


----------



## sharps (Nov 14, 2007)

well okay, when you save for web at 16x16 it is an accurate look at how the file will appear, but if you really want to get in there and arrange pixels i would recommend plain old ms paint. That way you can really see on a pixel basis.


----------



## SakeRonin (Oct 14, 2007)

Sweet... that'll be bookmarked for future reference.
Thanks Rodney


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

percival said:


> what program would you reccommend?... i would just be using illustrator


You can do it in illustrator as well.


----------

